# MP377 - Funkuhr und OPC Funktionalität



## eYe (8 Januar 2010)

Moin,

ich habe da mal zwei Fragen zum MP377:

1) Kann ich an die existierende RS232 Schnittstelle ein Meinberg Funkuhr anschließen (Läßt sich das dazugehörige Programm auf dem Win CE installieren?)
Wenn nein welche funktionierenden Alternativen kennt ihr um die Uhrzeit des MP377 über DCF77 zu aktualisieren?

2) Ich lese immer wieder das WinCC Flex2008 einen integrierten OPC Server hat, jedoch habe ich dieses noch nie getestet. Ist es wirklich so das ich mit einigen klicks das MP377 mit WinCC Flex 2008 zu einem standart OPC Server tunen kann?
Wenn nein, kann ich auf dem Win CE Betriebssystem einfach so einen anderen OPC Server installieren?


Dankö


----------



## Dr. OPC (11 Januar 2010)

Zu 1) würde ich versuchen NTP zu nehmen, aber da bin ich kein Experte

Zu 2) grundsätzlich gibt es auf WinCE keine OPC Server (wenn mit OPC Server der COM-DA-Server gemeint ist). Diese Server benötigen COM/DCOM ein Basisdienst des Betriebssystems NT4. Bei WinCE ist dieser leider nur "rudimentär" vorhanden gewesen, daher gibt es dort keine "klassischen" OPC Server. Es gab mal eine "Emulation" von einer Canadischen Firma, aber die sind glaube ich nicht mehr aktiv.

Wegen dieses Dilemmas wurde OPC-XML-DA erfunden. Das ist auch ein OPC Server (im Prinzip ein Webserver der Soap-XML Nachrichten verschickt, deren Format von OPC definiert wurden). Diese OPC Server benötigen kein COM/DCOM und können somit auf allen Betriebssystemen laufen (u.a. auch WinCE).

Allerdings müssen alle Daten als XML-Text verschickt werden, und somit sind diese OPC-XML-DA Server üblicherweise nicht besonders schnell. Deshalb wurde OPC-UA erfunden, platformunabhängig und schnell...

Zurück zu WinCCFlex, da gibt es einen OPC Server, ja. Auf WinCE ist allerdings "nur" OPC-XML möglich. Man benötigt dann auch OPC-XML-Clients. Es gibt allerdings "Umsetzer" (sogenannte Wrapper) die zwischen COM-Client und XML Server (und umgekehrt) die Daten hin und herwandeln können.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 Januar 2010)

eYe schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe da mal zwei Fragen zum MP377:
> 
> ...


 
Du könntest eine Funkuhr an deine SPS anschliessen und dann die Zeit mit dem Panel syncronisieren. Es gibt da so eine Uhr von Siemens die 2 Eingänge für die Übermittlung der Zeit braucht


----------



## eYe (2 Februar 2011)

Dr. OPC schrieb:


> Zurück zu WinCCFlex, da gibt es einen OPC Server, ja. Auf WinCE ist allerdings "nur" OPC-XML möglich. Man benötigt dann auch OPC-XML-Clients. Es gibt allerdings "Umsetzer" (sogenannte Wrapper) die zwischen COM-Client und XML Server (und umgekehrt) die Daten hin und herwandeln können.



Habe nun in meiner Runtime "Als OPC Server arbeiten" aktiviert und versuche mit dem "Softing OPC Toolbox Demo Client" auf die Daten des MP377 zuzugreifen. Leider bisher erfolglos..
Mir wird das MP377 weder angezeigt, noch kann ich es manuel adden...

Einstellungen Projektierungsrechner mit Softing Demo Client: IP 192.168.1.105
Einstellungen MP 377: IP 192.168.1.108

Laut der Liste auf: http://www.opcconnect.com/freecli.php unterstützt der Softing Demo Client "XML DA", also brauche ich doch keinen Wrapper, oder?

Jemand eine Idee woran es liegt?


----------



## Dr. OPC (2 Februar 2011)

Wenn der Softing das nativ unterstützt brauchst du keinen Wrapper!

Versuche mal in der Siemens-Doku herauszufinden wie genau die URL von diesem OPC XML Server ist und verbinde dich mit einem Standard-Browser (Firefox) drauf, dann solltest du zumindest eine "statische" HTML-Seite sehen können.

Wenn das geht, must du diese URL in den Softing-Client reingeben und er sollte sich dann mit OPC-XML verbinden können.


----------



## eYe (2 Februar 2011)

Finde leider in keiner der unzähligen Siemens Unterlagen einen Hinweis zur direkten OPC url, überall wird immer nur die IP des Panels verwendet.

Hab es nun auch nochmal mit einem weiteren XML Client probiert, um auszuschließen das es am Softing CLient liegt. Leider ebenfalls kein Erfolg.

http://www.dopc.kassl.de/download.shtml

Bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes als doch mal den Wrapper zu installieren :/


----------



## winnman (2 Februar 2011)

Hab ich früher mal gemacht:
"Normale Funkuhr" und alle Stunde die SPS Synchronisiert, die dann für das Panel (damals glaub ich OP7) verwendet. Für die Sommer / Winterzeit in der Schaltuhr einen Seperaten Ausgang verwendet. Hab leider keine Unterlagen mehr was ich damals eingebaut hab, war eine einmalige Aktion, die gesamte Doku + Prog ging an den Kunden und ist dann nach 5 Jahren bei mir der Rest Entsorgt worden.


----------



## Dr. OPC (2 Februar 2011)

```
http://<IP des Multipanels>/soap/OpcXml
```
Super Doku findest du mit Google, und dann beim Siemens-Support:
WinCC flexible OPC XML
V1.1, Beitrags-ID: 22701694

Das dort beschriebene Gateway brauchst du nicht da du ja direkt einen OPC-XML Client hast und somit direkt auf das Panel zugreifen kannst.
Nur für die normalen DA-Clients liefert Siemens noch diese Gateway mit, das wird dann auf den Rechner des Clients installiert. Der Client verbindet sich mit diesem Gateway (ein Wrapper) und die Aufrufe werden dann als OPC-XML an das Panel weiter geleitet.


----------



## eYe (2 Februar 2011)

Dr. OPC schrieb:


> Super Doku findest du mit Google, und dann beim Siemens-Support:
> WinCC flexible OPC XML
> V1.1, Beitrags-ID: 22701694



Oh verdammt, auch wenn mir das nun kein Mensch glaubt habe ich natülich gegoogled... Und noch viel schlimmer ich habe die PDF auch überflogen, aber nicht das gefunden was ich gesucht habe. SHAME ON ME 

Also vielen Dank Dr.OPC für deine Hilfe, habs eben mit der direkten url probiert und ging sofort.

Danke,
eYe


PS: Hab bevor ich deinen Post gelesen habe, auch nochmal den Siemens Wrapper installiert und damit ging es auch ^^


----------

